
Realtime messaging with no phone nr, email, sign up required. Dikalo is here - ahomeDesk
https://www.dklo.co
======
raybb
I'm getting a certificate error when trying to go to the site on my phone.

~~~
ahomeDesk
Not working on phones yet. Only desktops for now. Native mobile apps will come
mid January.

